# Big Brother 22 All-Stars LIVE FEED with SPOILERS



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Warning! In case you didn't read the title closely, this is the live feed thread and will contain spoilers!

I haven't watched the live feeds since OTT but thought I'd give it a go this season.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for doing the hard work of feed watching for us!  I love hearing about what's happening but don't want to get sucked into the Reddit of it all for this show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

You'll probably get more info if you read the Joker's updates, but I do enjoy seeing the actual convos and not just reading transcripts. 

There are way too many people on the Reddit threads for me but they catch stuff I miss. Maybe as the season progresses people will drop out and it will become more manageable. 

Yesterday was the Safety Suite comp. Janelle and Kaysar were the only ones to do it and Kaysar won. He got to make one other person safe so he picked Janelle. Janelle has to wear a costume for losing. It's a really cute yellow Star costume (for All-Stars)

Noms are today. Cody was going to nom Janelle and Kaysar, but they figured it out so that's why they both played the Safety Suite.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice job Janelle and Kaysar! Now Cody will have to get more blood on his hands. hee hee hee


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for starting a thread. I’ve been busy and haven’t had time to watch much. (Yet)


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> Nice job Janelle and Kaysar! Now Cody will have to get more blood on his hands. hee hee hee


Nothing I hate more than people saying they want to avoid getting blood on hands.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Thanks for starting a thread. I've been busy and haven't had time to watch much. (Yet)


You're welcome. I almost PM'd you about starting it, but then remembered you mentioned being busy with a new job so figured I'd just do it. 

Kittens up on the feeds so it's probably the Noms.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

tigercat74 said:


> Nothing I hate more than people saying they want to avoid getting blood on hands.


"I'm a superfan!" - EVERY. SINGLE. ONE OF 'EM.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Noms are done. 

It's Keesha and Kevin. 

Kevin is in the HoH room talking to Cody trying to make a deal. Cody seems open to working with Kevin.

Keesha is in the bathroom crying and getting lots of hugs and sympathy.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It seems every time I see names mentioned I have to look at a cast list because I started out not knowing who half these people are, but going forward I expect to have to look less and less.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> It seems every time I see names mentioned I have to look at a cast list because I started out not knowing who half these people are, but going forward I expect to have to look less and less.


Same here. I keep confusing Christmas, Keesha, and Dani when watching the feeds on a small screen.

I stopped watching last night about 7:30 so off to catch up now.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> It seems every time I see names mentioned I have to look at a cast list because I started out not knowing who half these people are, but going forward I expect to have to look less and less.


I STILL have no clue who Keisha is. I don't remember her at all.



hummingbird_206 said:


> Same here. I keep confusing Christmas, Keesha, and Dani when watching the feeds on a small screen.
> 
> I stopped watching last night about 7:30 so off to catch up now.


Christmas has the tattoos.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

tivotvaddict said:


> I STILL have no clue who Keisha is. I don't remember her at all.
> 
> Christmas has the tattoos.


I just figured out who Keesha was after the noms since she was the one crying.

I didn't notice anyone having tattoos. I'll have to pay closer attention, thanks!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello BB Live Feedsters!! I have missed you all!

FWIW - another good resource other than Jokers is Dingo's Hamsterwatch.

So happy to have BB back - and I will be rooting for Janelle and Kaysar!!!


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

It finally feels like summer. Welcome back BB.

I'm also a Kaysar fan! And Morty's has been my go-to for BB updates for a few years now.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tivotvaddict said:


> I STILL have no clue who Keisha is. I don't remember her at all.


glad i'm not alone, she's the only player i don't remember, and i know for a fact i watched her season! 


nyny523 said:


> Hello BB Live Feedsters!! I have missed you all!
> 
> FWIW - another good resource other than Jokers is Dingo's Hamsterwatch.





MauriAnne said:


> And Morty's has been my go-to for BB updates for a few years now.


i like big brother network best overall, it's been historically reliable and fast (but it doesn't have a tracking page for all of the noms, comps, punishments, etc.).

veto comp - cody, kevin, keesha, tyler, ian, and enzo - enzo won the pov!

it was a "peelaton" stacking comp that involved riding a banana and stacking pieces of fruit while keeping an eye on the reset countdown timer - an oldie but goodie we've seen in many forms.

tyler emphatically told cody he didn't want to play (david told cody the same), can't wait to see if enzo uses the pov.

aaaaaand...we're off!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It doesn’t look like Memphis cares if Keesha leaves. I know Kaysar was down for an alliance with her and Memphis with him Janelle, but if she can’t get Memphis, they’re ok with her leaving. 

It’s hard to tell where everyone is exactly because they all seem to be or want to be working with Cody, but it might just be because he’s HOH. I can’t count the votes either way yet. It seems like they’ll just vote out Keesha since that’s what “the house” wants, but if someone made an effort, they might could flip it. I’m already tired of Kevin’s woe is me routine and don’t want to see it all summer.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> It doesn't look like Memphis cares if Keesha leaves. I know Kaysar was down for an alliance with her and Memphis with him Janelle, but if she can't get Memphis, they're ok with her leaving.
> 
> It's hard to tell where everyone is exactly because they all seem to be or want to be working with Cody, but it might just be because he's HOH. I can't count the votes either way yet. It seems like they'll just vote out Keesha since that's what "the house" wants, but if someone made an effort, they might could flip it. I'm already tired of Kevin's woe is me routine and don't want to see it all summer.


I'm tired of Kevin, too, so would be fine with him going.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, kev can be annoying, but since i remember nothing about keesha, i'm not ready to pick my choice for eviction, not yet - i'm betting the pov ceremony will shed some more light, and then the house will begin scrambling.

cody learned enough from previous seasons to attempt damage control after the noms, he worked to assure both kev and keesha that neither were a target, and that he simply had to nom somebody, and they were it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, kev can be annoying, but since i remember nothing about keesha, i'm not ready to pick my choice for eviction, not yet - i'm betting the pov ceremony will shed some more light, and then the house will begin scrambling.
> 
> cody learned enough from previous seasons to attempt damage control after the noms, he worked to assure both kev and keesha that neither were a target, and that he simply had to nom somebody, and they were it.


Keesha rounded up the votes to get rid of Jessie in S10 despite the HOH's wishes. That buys her some goodwill with me, lol. (Also she & Renny were hilarious together).

Edit: Not sure how helpful it is, but here's an alliance chart someone made:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292350016103698432


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Keesha rounded up the votes to get rid of Jessie in S10 despite the HOH's wishes. That buys her some goodwill with me, lol.


hah! that makes her a hero in bb fandom! 

here's a bigger chart w/o the clicks, thanks for posting - alliances this early are most likely worthless, even though a handful formed early are memorable winners:


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Nowhere on that chart does it say who the guy with the white hat is so I almost had to look up the cast list again, but at the last second I think I remembered his name.

Just from that chart things don't look so good for Janelle, Kaysar, Keesha, Kevin, and black girl magic. And to a lesser extent for David and Nicole A.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

series5orpremier said:


> Nowhere on that chart does it say who the guy with the white hat is so I almost had to look up the cast list again, but at the last second I think I remembered his name.


it's enzo, here's my handy bookmark (with bio's): cbs bb22 cast


> Just from that chart things don't look so good for Janelle, Kaysar, Keesha, Kevin, and black girl magic. And to a lesser extent for David and Nicole A.


i love this cast overall, but my least favorites are enzo (he floated a lot his season), keesha (not memorable), nicole f (like paul, she's simply played too many times recently), and kev (he's a nice guy, but brings way too much drama). bgm could really spice up the house if mama day finally decides to stop randomly spewing info to the other hg's.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The Safety Suite rules weren’t explained fully, but it looks like at least 2 people had to choose to play for it to open. (That’s what hgs were saying on the feeds.)


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Christmas doesn't seem to have any connections at all according to that map. Tyler may be playing too many people to be sustainable.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

enzo didn't use the veto (as expected, he's trying to get closer to cody gamewise), so the final noms are keesha & kev.

as of right now, keesha's in trouble, but it's close, and a long way to thursday night, so if keesha successfully rallies enough votes to flip, she has a chance.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292747832978481152
Dolffie's charts are easier for me to read but not as graphically pretty.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Nicole F whining about Janelle torturing her by not letting her sleep is pathetic. They were just in the bedroom talking. No one was forcing her.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have never liked Nicole F.

She is a whiner.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Franzel’s really cute and really annoying.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

while there's little game talk so far outside the hoh room, alliances are still morphing/shaping up:

there's a name tba alliance of cody, nic f, memphis, dani, tyler & xmas. there's also been talk of including enzo and/or bay in this group, but these six seem to be the solid group (for now). within the group, nic f & cody have a f2, cody & memphis are working together (unspoken), dani and nic f are attached at the hip, and cody, nic f, dani & enzo have a f4. 

tyler has a deal with cody (maybe including enzo?). tyler also has a deal with xmas, another with bay, and still another with david & day (and most every other hg!). at this point, it's almost easier to list who tyler _doesn't _have a deal with...remember premier night when tyler mentioned his losing bb20 was partly because he had too many alliances? 

of course there's janelle & kaysar, bay & day (bgm), and nic f & ian (winners alliance).
head spinning yet?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Janelle did NicA's makeup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293331636940152833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293333629901266944


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Janelle did NicA's makeup.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293331636940152833
> ...


Awww, that's the kind of sweetness I can get behind.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

This week’s pretty much over. There was never the big Save Keesha push that would’ve been needed to flip things. She barely campaigned herself. 

As the week started wrapping up last night, Day felt the need to try her best at placing the target on Christmas for next week. She told Christmas that she was keeping Keesha and had a conversation about voting out Kevin. Then Day spun it as Christmas approaching her about voting out Kevin, but Christmas told Janelle what actually happened, and Janelle told Bay. It could develop into something next week or completely irrelevant depending on who wins HOH.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Day’s drama is useless, but Christmas is at the center again. She won the safety suite comp and saved Ian. Ian was the target for her alliance... I’m not sure what’ll happen now. Nicole A & David are probably in danger, but it seems like a waste to go after one of them.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Not Nicole A!! I want to see more of her!

Sadly, David seems to be beyond boring as a houseguest.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Not Nicole A!! I want to see more of her!
> 
> Sadly, David seems to be beyond boring as a houseguest.


Sadly, Nicole A's the most likely target as of now. Memphis's alliance wants him to backdoor Janelle, but he's not onboard, yet.

And yes, David's a bore that's never really played nor watched Big Brother.

Edit: Veto soon. Players are Memphis, Nicole A, David, Tyler, Nicole F and Ian.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ian has a costume to wear for the week. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's Ian


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Sadly, Nicole A's the most likely target as of now. Memphis's alliance wants him to backdoor Janelle, but he's not onboard, yet.
> 
> And yes, David's a bore that's never really played nor watched Big Brother.
> 
> Edit: Veto soon. Players are Memphis, Nicole A, David, Tyler, Nicole F and Ian.


I was out camping last week so had a lot of catching up to do. Still not sure I understand Memphis's game. Kaysar and Janelle think they are in an alliance with Memphis but he's also (really?) in an alliance with the other side of the house? Yesterday M told K&J he doesn't think there are solid alliances yet...does he really believe that or just trying to play both sides? Seems like M's real alliance is Cody, NicF, Xmas and Dani.

There was a discussion between K&J both before and after their talk with M in the HoH yesterday where K&J seem to have figured out that they are screwed numbers wise. They were also wondering how they have become such a target as a pair when lots of showmance pairs in previous seasons lasted a long time in the house.

I"m so glad we've had the feeds since the beginning. It really helps to see how all of the alliances have formed this early.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I believe Memphis is firmly with Cody, Dani, NicF, etc., but he knows Janelle/Kaysar won’t go after him so there’s no reason for him to do his alliance’s dirty work. He’s near the bottom of that alliance though as there are several versions of the same alliance and some include Enzo instead of him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ugh...Janelle and Kaysar are trying their hardest to get the votes for Nicole A while she’s constantly trashing Janelle and blaming her for everything. They have 5 solidish votes. They need one more plus Memphis as tiebreaker.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Is there a chance Nicole A will wake up if she stays in the house? She's pretty perceptive in general, hopefully the paranoia will dissipate if she gets off the block? I know staying in the house is a big IF.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NicA voted out. Janelle and Kaysar campaigned hard for her but just couldn't turn the house. Tyler won HOH. Cody, Janelle, Enzo, and Bayleigh are HN.

My guess is that J&K will go up on the block.

Nicole, Cody, Enzo, and Dani can all play for safety. Don't think any of them need it since they are all aligned with Tyler.

Kevin is still whining and crying on the feeds. Very annoying.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Enzo won the safety suite and gave safety to Christmas. Haven't heard yet what Christmas' punishment will be.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Janelle and Ian have been talking a lot today. First saw them with Day and they talked a lot about season 18. And a bunch about the season with Willie Hantz. Later Janelle and Kaysar were talking in the Key room about how they knew they were both going up (Tyler told them that he was doing what the house wanted). Ian came in to the key room and soon after Kaysar left. Others came in and out but Janelle and Ian stayed and chatted a bit, more about previous seasons. Janelle apologized to Ian for saying Dan should have won (instead of Ian.) Ian didn't seem to hold a grudge and noted that they weren't taking his check away.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevin whining to David about how so many of the players know each other outside the house.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got caught up and feeds are down. Looks like it's time for noms.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Sure seems like old school vs. new school is just as much a thing here as it was in Survivor. Or, forget about school, just old vs. young.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Cody won veto.

Christmas got her punishment. It’s a star baby to take care of.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Sure seems like old school vs. new school is just as much a thing here as it was in Survivor. Or, forget about school, just old vs. young.


I'm not sure where you'd divide the old school versus new school, but it's interesting that there were 8 hg from 6-14 & 8 from 16-21. (Obviously none from 9 or 15)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tyler said that old school was boring so several hgs have commented on that on Twitter, but BB9 Natalie's response is something, lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297696347231891456


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

hahahaha, how do I not remember that?!?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> hahahaha, how do I not remember that?!?


That was the fall writers' strike season. It was quickly forgotten and never mentioned due to the debauchery of the houseguests. There was one After Dark (on Sho2 at the time) with topless girls in the pool with James showing off his assets as well.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm always down for some good debauchery.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cody didn't use Veto.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Cody won veto.
> 
> Christmas got her punishment. It's a star baby to take care of.


She has 9 of them now and it's extremely annoying to watch and listen to her taking care of them. It's the babies that are annoying not so much Christmas.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Janelle is starting her campaign to stay. She asked Dani to talk and they went in to the love room. J asked D if she (J) could get 5 votes would D be her 6th? D asked J who were her 5...J doesn't have any but she thinks maybe Bay and Day and maybe they can get David (even though David told J he's coming for her). Maybe Memphis and Christmas. J isn't giving up, but pretty obvious she has no one who wants to keep her. Dani wouldn't commit to being her 6th but she didn't flat out say no. But Dani is definitely a vote for Kaysar over Janelle. Seems like it will be unanimous to vote out Janelle.

During the convo J pulled her jacket over her mic (though it didn't completely block the audio) and told Dani she was told they would get a 1 minute phone call...then Stars. 

After their convo Dani pretty quickly found Cody and told him the details. 

Earlier, Nicole and Christmas were in the love room talking. In addition to their alliance talk they mentioned that there is going to be a twist coming up. Sounded like they were told by production to expect something though they don't know what it will be.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

And as of 6 p.m. today (BBT) they will be locked out of the backyard for 3 days.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The twist is speculation since they were told different rooms would open throughout the game. The Safety Suite is closed so everyone expects a new room soon.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> She has 9 of them now and it's extremely annoying to watch and listen to her taking care of them. It's the babies that are annoying not so much Christmas.


She just had her tenth!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Janelle is campaigning hard, but don't think it's going to help her. "The House" wants her out. Nicole and Ian were talking about how Janelle going is bad for the house, but great for their game.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> View attachment 51866


For someone in the very center of everything Dani seems to have an unusually low profile in the edits and the house. To me that's reminiscent of Derrick Levasseur, and things turned out pretty well for him.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

series5orpremier said:


> For someone in the very center of everything Dani seems to have an unusually low profile in the edits and the house. To me that's reminiscent of Derrick Levasseur, and things turned out pretty well for him.


i've noticed this, too, but i wonder how long it will last - i believe she's waiting and watching, letting others clear the way before she begins her strike.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

David is such a terrible player to have on an All Stars season. He is just clueless about how to play the game.

Last night David told Day/Bay that Cody/Tyler told him (David) that Day was trying to flip the vote last week to get David out. After spilling to Day/Bay then David went and told Tyler that he told Day/Bay but left out that he mentioned Cody's name, too. David screwed Day's and Tyler's game.

I'm watching it now, it started at 10:14 last night on cam1/2 if you want to watch. There's a good summary on reddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BigBrother/comments/igyd9f/big_brother_us22_morning_feed_discussion_august/g2wmgvd


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I thought that S19 would be the low point of any all-stars (& it likely would’ve been if Josh & Paul were there), but S21 was so bad that it’s now affecting S22.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't watch 21. I think I'm really glad I didn't watch 21.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I didn't watch 21. I think I'm really glad I didn't watch 21.


The narrative got out of control. The big group (Gr8ful) was overly vilified, and it only left the outsiders/underdogs to root for. The thing is they were underdogs because they were bad at the game, and it was confirmed by watching them try to play this year.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> The narrative got out of control. The big group (Gr8ful) was overly vilified, and it only left the outsiders/underdogs to root for. The thing is they were underdogs because they were bad at the game, and it was confirmed by watching them try to play this year.


add to the fact that david is an all-star that's never actually played the game for more than a hot moment, his inclusion in the cast is not only confusing, it's painful to watch. that said, maybe that's why grodner threw him into the mix?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> add to the fact that david is an all-star that's never actually played the game for more than a hot moment, his inclusion in the cast is not only confusing, it's painful to watch. that said, maybe that's why grodner threw him into the mix?


He still hasn't even watched a full season. He said he tried watching a few episodes in sequester but would get bored and fast forward to the evictions. He told Tyler/Bayleigh that he skipped the last 15 or so episodes of their season & watched the finale.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

He's an idiot. You'd think he'd want to figure out how to play/win a game he badly lost... I just don't understand Reality Stars that go on shows without watching previous seasons. It kills me when the Housewives say "I didn't know they'd be so mean".


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Stylin said:


> He's an idiot. You'd think he'd want to figure out how to play/win a game he badly lost... I just don't understand Reality Stars that go on shows without watching previous seasons. It kills me when the Housewives say "I didn't know they'd be so mean".


hah! i've never watched a single housewives ep, but even i know that just from the ads.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It looks like Janelle is a goner and I am so very sad


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww, I was so hoping she could turn things around... She should've made alliances from the 1st day she was in the house


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Janelle officially out. Feeds not back yet so no news on the HoH yet.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

enzo is hoh (meow, meow)...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just got caught up. 
Damn, I was rooting for Janelle and I will miss her.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Why is Kaysar working out the day before his do or die Veto comp?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Why is Kaysar working out the day before his do or die Veto comp?


Idk. Smh. He looked like he was going to die last time he worked out with them.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think there's much change. Dani, Nic, & Cody are pretty much aligned with everyone, and everyone thinks they're part of THE alliance.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It looks like they spend all of their time making up alliance names.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

too many alliances will make for good house drama as the season progresses, so i'm all for it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Kevin won veto. I’m thinking this leaves Kaysar as the target. There was talk of backdooring Ian, but I think that was more likely if Kaysar won. Christmas has volunteered as a pawn, but I don’t think Enzo likes the idea.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Another wall yeller. This is the clearest one that I’ve ever heard. “Nicole & Cody are playing everyone.” Several people in the backyard. I’m sure they heard it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300563620259078146


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

OUCH!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

as expected, kevin used the pov on himself, and xmas was the _volunteer _renom (since that always goes so well...).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Xmas is safe. Everyone in the house wants to do Cody and Nicole's dirty work.

Tyler is working hard to get Dani out. Might work for him or might backfire. Tyler told Day that Dani wants her out. Day believed it until Kevin seemed to convince her that Tyler is playing her. Grrr Kevin is so clueless and Day isn't much better. Cody is not happy with Tyler.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Is it just me, or is this season just kind of a yawn?

I expected more from "All Stars".


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Is it just me, or is this season just kind of a yawn?
> 
> I expected more from "All Stars".


Not just you. It's definitely a snooze fest.

And the feeds are frustrating to watch because just when something interesting happens button boy turns on the stars. Tyler's work on getting Dani out has been worth watching if just for how Cody is overreacting. And last night Ian had a very revealing convo with Kaysar about the alliances, but after Kaysar left the room, when we might have gotten a camera speech from a tearful Ian, STARS! So annoying. Producers better come up with a good twist or it's going to be a steam roll.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

This is the first season since I started watching (Season 3) that I've bailed. I just couldn't make it through the episodes. 
So I come here to get an update on what is happening, and that works for me.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There was scrambling today. Really for the first time, but I’m not sure if it was enough to shake things up. Kaysar told Bayleigh about Ian being done with Nicole. Bayleigh told Cody. Cody told Nicole so that partnership is severed. I think there’s still enough people that think they’re in THE alliance that no one’s going to rock the boat until they’re targeted.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sounds like production is planning to liven things up a bit as well, can't wait for the basement comp - poor hoh xmas (not!).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I need to get caught up. I haven't watched the feeds nor read updates since Xmas won HoH. 

I did see Cody telling Nicole about Ian. Why did Bay tell Cody? I didn't watch Bay's season, but she doesn't seem like an All Star...but then again, neither do many of the others.

A Basement comp huh? Sounds promising. This season has been quite the snooze so far. Hope it shakes things up.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I need to get caught up. I haven't watched the feeds nor read updates since Xmas won HoH.
> 
> I did see Cody telling Nicole about Ian. Why did Bay tell Cody? I didn't watch Bay's season, but she doesn't seem like an All Star...but then again, neither do many of the others.
> 
> A Basement comp huh? Sounds promising. This season has been quite the snooze so far. Hope it shakes things up.


Bayleigh & Dayvonne are both friends with Cody's brother, Paulie. They've played with him on The Challenge so they really believe in their Slick 6.

She's not much of an All-Star. She was first jury member on her season. She did have drama though. (She met Swaggy, got pregnant in the house, had a miscarriage in jury, & got engaged on the finale). She's most known for a screaming fit against Tyler. She inadvertently bit her tongue/cheek and was literally bleeding at the mouth while screaming at him during a house meeting.

The basement comp seems like it'll be a dark room so I guess we know David won't win, lol. That's how he got eliminated on his season. He lost a dark room competition.

Oh, and it looks like Christmas plans on surprising Bayleigh & Dayvonne at nominations (barring any complications from the basement powers).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Bayleigh & Dayvonne are both friends with Cody's brother, Paulie. They've played with him on The Challenge so they really believe in their Slick 6.
> 
> She's not much of an All-Star. She was first jury member on her season. She did have drama though. (She met Swaggy, got pregnant in the house, had a miscarriage in jury, & got engaged on the finale). She's most known for a screaming fit against Tyler. She inadvertently bit her tongue/cheek and was literally bleeding at the mouth while screaming at him during a house meeting.
> 
> ...


I knew there was some kind of drama between Bay and Tyler but didn't know the details. I saw his apology to her at the start of the season. Thanks for the explanation. Maybe she used up all of her drama on her first season because not seeing it this time.

All of the pre-gaming and outside the house relationships have really screwed up this season. Not sure how/if that could have been prevented, but it sure is annoying.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I knew there was some kind of drama between Bay and Tyler but didn't know the details. I saw his apology to her at the start of the season. Thanks for the explanation. Maybe she used up all of her drama on her first season because not seeing it this time.


I forget the details but she went nuts. IRC it was all game. I think half what she thought he did he didn't do. She bit her lip at one point and was bleeding. Completely overacted to whatever slight she thought he threw her way.

That said she so far this year is so much more level headed. I really disliked her the first time. She has been pretty chill this season so far.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Xmas nominated Bay and Day. Expected.

Right after the feeds came back Xmas went up to the HoH and is crying her eyes out. Cody and Kevin came in to console her and then Bay showed up. Now Bay is consoling Xmas. SMH. I can't believe Bay is consoling Xmas after being put on the block.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Christmas won veto.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The overlapping alliances and general messiness are making this sort of hard to watch/follow. There’s no clear side to root for. I like Bayleigh, Dani, & Ty, but they’re all working at cross purposes. I just want someone to make a bold move.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

can i add how thrilled i am the jingle bells have returned to the taped shows when xmas appears on screen? 

it's the little things...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> can i add how thrilled i am the jingle bells have returned to the taped shows when xmas appears on screen?
> 
> it's the little things...


Jokers added the sound effect whenever you post a post with her name as well.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy crap, right now Tyler is telling Bay/Day that he's sorry about how he's acted toward them and he wants out of the game. He knows they are there for a higher purpose and he wants to help them achieve it (they want a Black winner this season). He is going to ask Xmas to pull one of them down and to put him OTB. It started about 6:15 BBT on cams 3/4. Button boy keeps going to stars or switching the camera to the BY.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Holy crap, right now Tyler is telling Bay/Day that he's sorry about how he's acted toward them and he wants out of the game. He knows they are there for a higher purpose and he wants to help them achieve it (they want a Black winner this season). He is going to ask Xmas to pull one of them down and to put him OTB. It started about 6:15 BBT on cams 3/4. Button boy keeps going to stars or switching the camera to the BY.


while it's...considerate?...of tyler to sacrifice his game for a greater purpose, i wouldn't count on the rest of the house to go along (or tyler to follow through!).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> while it's...considerate?...of tyler to sacrifice his game for a greater purpose, i wouldn't count on the rest of the house to go along (or tyler to follow through!).


Didn't seem like something he'd walk back. He was very emotional and seemed very sincere. And he knows he'd be roasted by a lot of fans if he goes back on it. Now what the house will do is anyone's guess. I would hope Xmas and the rest of the house would honor his wishes, but who knows.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Didn't seem like something he'd walk back. He was very emotional and seemed very sincere. And he knows he'd be roasted by a lot of fans if he goes back on it. Now what the house will do is anyone's guess. I would hope Xmas and the rest of the house would honor his wishes, but who knows.


I think he'll be gone once he talks to Christmas, but the only "happy" ending to this mess would be if somehow everyone figured out that Dani lied/exaggerated about Tyler to Bayleigh & Dayvonne and backdoored her this week.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

They’re cutting the majority of the Christmas/Tyler conversations, but as they were wrapping up:

Tyler: Christmas gets the final say, that's the theme of the day

Christmas: I'm glad you're learning.

Christmas: Next week you get it.

Tyler: Yes. I will get it next week. Just because of this.

Christmas: Sleep on it

Tyler: I'll sleep on it

Christmas: But I really like to see how savage you can get

Tyler: I don't want to be savage anymore.

Christmas: Ok. Well don't be savage.

Tyler: You be savage

Christmas: I don't want be savage

Tyler: I'll be nice

Christmas: I just want somebody to have my back. And calm people down.

Tyler: Ok. I have your back

Christmas: muffling during the hug...She likes you, but it's not personal

Tyler: We might have to change our name to sweet and sour sauce.

I think Christmas will backdoor him, but she’s giving him up to the last minute to change his mind. Bayleigh & Dayvonne are the only ones that know.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

What exactly is Tyler hoping to accomplish by falling on his sword? Is he simply doing it because he now believes that keeping Bay/Day safe is more important than his own game? What caused him to come to this conclusion?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

If Tyler really wants to help B&D he should stay in the game and help push one of them to the end. Without advocates helping them B&D will be right back on the block next week and Tyler's 'sacrifice' will accomplish nothing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tyler spoke with Xmas in the HoH a little while ago and told her he did because he just wanted to go home. Sounds like he's doing better today and while he didn't withdraw his offer, he isn't pushing Xmas now to put him up. I don't think she's going to use the Veto put him up. They are making plans for the next week. Xmas told him about the 4 girl alliance that Xmas, Nic, Dani, and Day made last night.

Earlier Bay pulled Tyler into the Love room and told him she doesn't think Xmas will use the Veto and if it stays Day/Bay OTB that he can vote her (Bay) out. Right after that convo Bay, Day, and Nic were in the bathroom and Bay told Day she made some people mad the first week, including Nic, and she was sorry about that. Nic was off camera but she spoke up to remind Bay she was still there. Bay said it was ok that Nic could hear what she is saying to Day.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> What exactly is Tyler hoping to accomplish by falling on his sword? Is he simply doing it because he now believes that keeping Bay/Day safe is more important than his own game? What caused him to come to this conclusion?


It was about him wanting to leave and their "greater purpose" for being there.

But it doesn't matter because Christmas didn't use veto.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Why is Bay so upset about Xmas not using the Veto? Saying she got played? 

I'm watching the David/Tyler convo. I usually avoid all convos that Include David, but judging by the comments on Reddit it might be entertaining enough to make it worth it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, that was a mistake. Back to switching the camera every time David is part of a convo.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It was about him wanting to leave and their "greater purpose" for being there.


So he wanted to leave the game because he was protesting two African Americans being put on the block at the same time? I'm just trying to make sure I understand the details.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> So he wanted to leave the game because he was protesting two African Americans being put on the block at the same time? I'm just trying to make sure I understand the details.


That was part of it. Seeing how bad they wanted to be there while knowing that he really just wanted to leave made him feel guilty. He was also attacked as racist on Twitter after BB20, and he doesn't want to go through that again. He was blamed for her miscarriage, they received death threats, etc. We missed a lot of the conversations with Christmas so there could've been other reasons as well.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

My take is that Tyler really misses Angela and wanted to get out before jury so that he could see her rather than having to spend up to 2 months in the jury house. He was feeling really guilty that he wanted out of the house while Day and Bay were fighting so hard to stay in the house in order to try to get the first black winner (which is also why they are trying to keep the 2 black guys there since 4 gives them greater odds of accomplishing their goal). So he figured he could give them all a better chance to make it to the end if he were to get voted out this week and that would also send him home to his girlfriend rather than the jury house. Not totally selfless. I didn't hear anything about it being a protest about them being put on the block, just that they fighting for a good reason while he just wanted out.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I never took Tyler for a quitter. I'm disappointed to hear that he would rather willingly go home before the jury than fight with everything he's got until he is bested by the other players. Why agree to come back in the first place if you aren't going to give it your all?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I never took Tyler for a quitter. I'm disappointed to hear that he would rather willingly go home before the jury than fight with everything he's got until he is bested by the other players. Why agree to come back in the first place if you aren't going to give it your all?


He was reluctant to return. Angela talked him into it. He's all in now since that was the last prejury slot.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevin, Enzo and Xmas have an alliance? I knew Xmas was in with Enzo but didn't know Kevin was part of it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Guess there was a big blowup last night with Xmas, Bay, and Day (shocking!) Not sure what time so I haven't found in the feeds yet, but Scenarios 2 has clips on YouTube. This reddit thread has links to all of the clips.

ETA: The Scenarios 2 account is gone, so the links below no longer work.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BigBrother/comments/ioozc4/big_brother_us22_late_night_feed_discussion/g4f558c


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I read that Christmas somehow thinks she was being bullied by Bay and Day, even though she was the one who put them on the block and said some pretty terrible things about them.

Christmas is a disgusting person.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks like youtube took those videos down. :-( Wanted to watch to see what happened.


hummingbird_206 said:


> Guess there was a big blowup last night with Xmas, Bay, and Day (shocking!) Not sure what time so I haven't found in the feeds yet, but Scenarios 2 has clips on YouTube. This reddit thread has links to all of the clips.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/BigBrother/comments/ioozc4/big_brother_us22_late_night_feed_discussion/g4f558c


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Was able to catch some clips on Youtube. Christmas needs to go.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

angbear1985 said:


> Looks like youtube took those videos down. :-( Wanted to watch to see what happened.


Just came here to post that. You can catch it all on the feeds if you subscribe.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

angbear1985 said:


> Was able to catch some clips on Youtube. Christmas needs to go.


NO!!!! Things finally got entertaining.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

what did Christmas do?


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> NO!!!! Things finally got entertaining.


I agree - FINALLY - getting interesting. Just, don't care for the way she is dealing with all of this, I guess. The clips I saw, just don't care for how she is dealing with it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

angbear1985 said:


> I agree - FINALLY - getting interesting. Just, don't care for the way she is dealing with all of this, I guess. The clips I saw, just don't care for how she is dealing with it.


I watched the whole thing on the feeds, and while she's definitely at fault, she's not the only one to blame in this fiasco. But to me it's a game. I don't like that it's being turned in to a social justice issue.

Xmas has said some stupid stuff (afraid she'd get attacked, she shouldn't be bullied because of what she did) but Bay and Day said bad stuff too (they were going to terrorize Xmas and make her life hell). Those are just a couple of examples.

Again, the bottom line to me is that this is a game, and Production is behind the scenes pulling who knows what strings to get these people to say what Production wants them to say. I'm in it for Entertainment Value. If some of the players want to make it a Social Justice thing, then they need to go on a reality show that is pure and not one where someone behind the scenes is fueling the fires that they want fueled to make for a better TV show.

I love Day. She is a terrible player, but I have loved her since her first season and I continue to be a huge fan of her on BB. I didn't watch Bay's nor Xmas' seasons and don't really care for either of them this season. But that's the nature of the show. If I like everyone then it would be boring to me. So I want to keep people around to make it fun for me to watch. The first few weeks have not been fun to watch.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Very true... I didn't see all of the "fight". I agree with you.
thanks.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I watched it as it was happening. The board that I was on at the time was like 80% pro Christmas, and I’m not sure why. She betrayed Bayleigh, and she escalated the fight. I get that it’s a game move (not a great one-her alliance is using her to do their dirty work), but she should own it. If nothing else, season 19 should’ve taught everyone that if you do not own your game, you will lose.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> The board that I was on at the time was like 80% pro Christmas, and I'm not sure why.


i could guess, but it wouldn't be fair to anyone (including hg's), and i don't believe it's coming from xmas, either.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The other day in the back yard, Memphis, Cody, and Nicole were talking. Memphis commented that he couldn't believe that Day and Bay were saying they didn't deserve to be OTB. He was like WTF, this is a game, and we're all going to be on the block at some point. What's this crap about 'don't deserve'. I thought that was perfect.

Xmas knew she was doing her alliance's dirty work and she did it willingly because she believed that Bay was coming after her alliance. Not sure why she was so adamant about not putting Tyler up since that's what he wanted. But I suspect it was production's call. Will be interesting to see if she owns it in the DR this week. She has definitely stuck to her story about why she put Day up with Bay.

The reason why Tyler is still there...production forced him to stay. He was in the DR again today for a long time. The group mentioned it while gathering to play the Sloppies game (I skipped most of it.) But he came back out of the DR and is still there.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Xmas knew she was doing her alliance's dirty work and she did it willingly because she believed that Bay was coming after her alliance.


Christmas is all in & loyal to The Committee, but they don't have her back. For most of them, it's just as real as The Slick Six was. She has her deal with Tyler*, but Nic, Cody, & Dani all pick each other or Enzo over her.

* They have a final 2 almost by default. They were both expecting their partners from their seasons to be there (Josh & KayCee). They were in sequester, but for whatever reason, they weren't chosen (alternates or COVID positive).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Christmas is all in & loyal to The Committee, but they don't have her back. For most of them, it's just as real as The Slick Six was. She has her deal with Tyler*, but Nic, Cody, & Dani all pick each other or Enzo over her.
> 
> * They have a final 2 almost by default. They were both expecting their partners from their seasons to be there (Josh & KayCee). They were in sequester, but for whatever reason, they weren't chosen (alternates or COVID positive).


The Slick Six was absolutely bogus. Bay wanted it to be real I think, but even she recognized that they never met or strategized so how real could it be? (Bay was in it, right, or am I misremembering?) I think that The Committee is real up to a point. Yes, Nic, Cody, and Dani are strongly aligned, but along with Memphis, Tyler and Xmas they all seem to be actively working together right now. Sure, when it comes time to trim the alliance, Xmas, Tyler, and Memphis will be cut out. But I don't see that happening for a while yet. They know Xmas can win and she's willing to do the dirty work. That's valuable for now.

Kevin just told Bay and Day he thinks he saw the comp and then....Stars. When they came back they were talking about hanging on a wall. So not sure if Kevin really saw something but sounds like it might be an endurance wall comp.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

BB informed Cody of his grandfather’s passing. (Paulie posted about it earlier today).


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I haven't watched anything but the broadcasts and a little of what my wife reads on jokers. I didn't care for Bayleigh two years ago when she played with Tyler. She was a complete drama queen in that argument. I was slightly annoyed he apologized to her this year. Maybe it was just game. But I think he really didn't want her to hate him. 

I don't think he did a single thing wrong 2 years ago. She blames him for her miscarriage. 

The first few weeks she seemed to be a bit more mature and level headed. But from what I have seen on the CBS broadcasts she is back to the same old nonsense. At least what I have seen on the normal broadcasts. 

Tyler seems to be too nice to play this game.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This absolutely sickens me ...

Nicole Franzel and others criticized for mocking "Big Brother" contestant with autism


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gweempose said:


> This absolutely sickens me ...
> 
> Nicole Franzel and others criticized for mocking "Big Brother" contestant with autism


i've lost any and all respect for nic f & dani (i never had respect for xmas & memphis)...really disgusting.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> This absolutely sickens me ...
> 
> Nicole Franzel and others criticized for mocking "Big Brother" contestant with autism


I didn't catch that particular conversation, but earlier this year, Dani did suggest that maybe Ian was faking it for sympathy. Kaysar is also on the spectrum and tried to comfort Ian.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't watch the clips from the news/media sites. I was watching the feeds live when the mocking occurred. My memory of it isn't the best, but Memphis, Nicole and Cody were in their room talking about Ian. Memphis was commenting on how Ian was a totally different person now (after the veto that Ian was too sick to compete in) than he has been so far in the game. Memphis even speculated that Ian was swapping out with a twin because he was just so different. I think he also mentioned maybe Ian was on some drugs now. He said it was like Ian woke up and decided it's time to play. 

I know Memphis should be condemned for his comments about Ian, and the others were just as bad for laughing. I have a tough time doing so because I know that Ian would annoy me, too. Yes, Ian is autistic and that's the reason he rocks, etc. But it would still drive me bats. People online are dogging Nicole because she mentioned it triggers her anxiety. I don't have anxiety, but it triggers something in me and I don't think I could take it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

With each passing day, there are less and less people to root for this season. Ian and Da'Vonne are about the only two players left that I'd like to see win. I don't have a problem with Kevin, but he's been pretty a much a non-factor so far. David seems like a nice kid, but he's clearly in way over his head. He never should have been asked back for an "All Stars" season. Out of the players in the dominant alliance, Tyler and Enzo are the only two that I am not actively rooting against.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did he say on the regular aired shows that he has autism? He was in bed for the challenge/day on last night's...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm streaming the HoH comp on my laptop and the US Open on my iPad. I thought about turning on my TV to watch Football, but I can barely keep up with 2 screens at once. Dang, it sucks getting old.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

HoH comp is over


Spoiler: results



Dani is the new HoH. Day, David and Ian are HN.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mattack said:


> Did he say on the regular aired shows that he has autism?


yes, in one of the first eps, he revealed it to a group in the side room (next to storage).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's the play by play:



Spoiler: hoh comp play by play



:12 - day is the first to drop.
:20 - day and xmas are talking off to the side.
:48 - david is down.
:51 - ian falls next, we have the 3 have nots.
:52 - memphis drops right after ian (waiting for havenots to be filled before falling?)
:01 - enzo is down, cody, nic, dani, kev & ty remain
:06 - kev falls
:16 - ty is out, cody, nic & dani are left
:21 - nic is down, then cody falls immediately after her - dani is hoh!



i'm old enough to remember the days when endurance comps lasted longer than an hour and a half...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm old enough to remember the days when endurance comps lasted longer than an hour and a half...


After the comp Ian mentioned that there used to be a bar for them to hold on to on the wall comp. He and Nicole both talked about how much harder it was this time without the bar.

I read somewhere that Ian had told Kaysar, Janelle, and Nicole A that he is autistic. I don't know if anyone else in the house knows since those 3 are gone.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> After the comp Ian mentioned that there used to be a bar for them to hold on to on the wall comp. He and Nicole both talked about how much harder it was this time without the bar.


that makes sense - when i first saw the hand grips, i was thinking it was nicer than the bar due to the different heights of the hg's, but i guess not so much.


> I read somewhere that Ian had told Kaysar, Janelle, and Nicole A that he is autistic. I don't know if anyone else in the house knows since those 3 are gone.


dani knew, too, they talked a few days after his reveal to kaysar, nic a, and janelle.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Last night about 9, Ian and Nicole were talking. She told him his friendship was more important to her than the game and if she did anything to jeopardize that she is sorry. Ian said it's ok, and he mentioned how the only thing that bothered him was the bullhorn (wall yeller who said Nicole and Cody are running the game)...Stars...then back a minute later and a bit more discussion about the game. I wonder if production told Nicole about the media covering her laughing about Ian?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Last night about 9, Ian and Nicole were talking. She told him his friendship was more important to her than the game and if she did anything to jeopardize that she is sorry. Ian said it's ok, and he mentioned how the only thing that bothered him was the bullhorn (wall yeller who said Nicole and Cody are running the game)...Stars...then back a minute later and a bit more discussion about the game. I wonder if production told Nicole about the media covering her laughing about Ian?


i'm thinking production asked questions about the convo in the dr to air in an upcoming show (probably asked the others, too) - maybe she decided to confess what happened because she felt guilty, and didn't want him to see it when he got home?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I now pretty sure Nicole was told something. Maybe everyone was told? She talked to herself/the cameras about it. Here's what some of the recap from Jokers. I haven't found it yet on the feeds but will try to listen to it myself later. The first comment is from just before she apologized to Ian. I saw her taking to Ian, but haven't seen her talking to herself.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I now pretty sure Nicole was told something. Maybe everyone was told? She talked to herself/the cameras about it. Here's what some of the recap from Jokers. I haven't found it yet on the feeds but will try to listen to it myself later. The first comment is from just before she apologized to Ian. I saw her taking to Ian, but haven't seen her talking to herself.


here's a time to search, late last night/early this morning (bbn):


> 1:35 AM BBT - Nicole is crying that she's been misunderstood as mean in the house. She says she won't joke or laugh anymore. Christmas worries about how she was portrayed in the argument earlier this week.


eta: production may have warned nic she was losing sponsors/followers (suggested by another blog).

this would be unusual. while production has been known to ask leading questions, they should never give info to any individual player that could impact the overall game - i would be very disappointed if they came right out and gave outside info directly to her (a violation of game rules).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> here's a time to search, late last night/early this morning (bbn):
> ​eta: production may have warned nic she was losing sponsors/followers (suggested by another blog).
> 
> this would be unusual. while production has been known to ask leading questions, they should never give info to any individual player that could impact the overall game - i would be very disappointed if they came right out and gave outside info directly to her (a violation of game rules).


I know the times to look for, but thanks for the additional info. I just haven't gotten around to doing it.

There are rules for what production can tell the players? I've never heard that before.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

David & Kevin nominated. Disrupter power to be used soon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> David & Kevin nominated. Disrupter power to be used soon.


David seemed really angry. He was muttering to himself while on the hammock (they got the back yard back early which has everyone freaked out). I heard him mumble something about BLM. Don't know if he's really upset or if he's putting on an act so he can pretend that he didn't play the power for himself.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> David seemed really angry. He was muttering to himself while on the hammock (they got the back yard back early which has everyone freaked out). I heard him mumble something about BLM. Don't know if he's really upset or if he's putting on an act so he can pretend that he didn't play the power for himself.


He's a strange one for sure.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

David talking with Ian on the hammock and says game conversations are part of the game I need to learn how to play. Ugh, this is what annoys me so much about David. He's so clueless about the game and this is an all stars season. And he told Ian that he (David) is too kind and considerate for this game. He mentions there are sides of the house and thing are being manipulated. Ian innocently asks "There are sides?" David condescendingly says yes. He's telling Ian all kinds of stuff that anyone who has watched 1 season knows and he's acting like he's made these brilliant discoveries. Ian cracks me up getting info from David when David has no clue. But I've now reached my limit on stupid David convos, so I have to skip to something else.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> He mentions there are sides of the house and thing are being manipulated. Ian innocently asks "There are sides?"


hah!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

david played his power (and denied it), dani renomed tyler, who thinks he's a pawn (!), and will now get to play for pov - dani's hoh is a mess, and her plan to backdoor tyler is foiled.

now, waiting to see who wins veto, and if xmas uses her blocker power to block any renom...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I stopped watching last night when Dani went into the HN room to talk to David. She started crying and I was too tired for the drama. I need to flashback this morning and catch up.

Does anyone believe David's denial of using the power on himself?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Does anyone believe David's denial of using the power on himself?


I don't see how they possibly could. It would make absolutely zero sense for anyone else to have used it on him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I stopped watching last night when Dani went into the HN room to talk to David. She started crying and I was too tired for the drama. I need to flashback this morning and catch up.
> 
> Does anyone believe David's denial of using the power on himself?


Well, that was useless to flashback. They cut the cameras from Dani and David so no idea what David said to her.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Well, that was useless to flashback. They cut the cameras from Dani and David so no idea what David said to her.


i can almost guarantee david said nothing of importance or relevant to the game...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Da’vonne won veto. She’s not 100% set, but most likely, she will use it on Kevin. That only leaves Christmas, Enzo, or Memphis for Dani to nominate. She won’t nominate Cody or Nicole from her love triangle, and she’s afraid it would look bad to put up Ian after they made fun of him. Of course, Christmas can block herself from being nominated.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Back to Ian as replacement nominee (for now).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Skimmed reddit and saw mentions of Day, Kevin, and Ian cheating during the veto comp. No details that I could find. Also saw mention of another wall yeller, but again, no details. Feeds were down for about 3 hours (~11 until 2).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Skimmed reddit and saw mentions of Day, Kevin, and Ian cheating during the veto comp. No details that I could find. Also saw mention of another wall yeller, but again, no details. Feeds were down for about 3 hours (~11 until 2).


Enzo as well. Whatever they were doing they were yelled at by BB to stop (Kevin was threatened with a time penalty) so BB saw everything.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

best line of the week (bbn):


> At first I thought, maybe maybe Day would be willing to gamble with leaving Kevin on the Block against the bigger target to appease Dani but *as soon as everyone started pledging their support to Kevin the flags went up faster than Nicole finding a new victim role to play.*


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Back to Ian as replacement nominee (for now).


Confirmed. Day saved Kevin and Ian went up.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And both sides are scheming to keep Tyler.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So, Ian likely goes from not being in trouble to gone in the same week.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

gweempose said:


> With each passing day, there are less and less people to root for this season.


Fewer


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a bit behind so this is the first I'm hearing of the making fun of Ian thing. 

Going back to Ian talking about it, am I biased in my memory or do I recall Ian saying it really bothered him that people said he was on the spectrum his first season, but it played a big role in his diagnosis?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Going back to Ian talking about it, am I biased in my memory or do I recall Ian saying it really bothered him that people said he was on the spectrum his first season, but it played a big role in his diagnosis?


I don't recall, but I'm surprised it took that long for him to diagnose his autism. I have a child on the spectrum, and Ian presents with many of the classic behaviors.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why is David even an All-Star???


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nyny523 said:


> Why is David even an All-Star???


covid-19 - others didn't pass the rigorous testing during quarantine pre-season (rumors).


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Why is David even an All-Star???


Same could be said about Day. She won her first comp yesterday (she won none in her 2 previous seasons apparently). Several of these guests really aren't All Stars in IMO. David I think has said he never even watched the show. You would think someone would watch a seasons or two to see what it is about before playing.

Day makes an alliance with Dani. Says she will not use the veto if she wins. What does she do? Uses it to save Kevin who she says isn't an ally but is a friend. What does that even mean? Why stick your neck out for someone who so far hasn't won anything and you aren't even in alliance with?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Same could be said about Day. She won her first comp yesterday (she won none in her 2 previous seasons apparently). Several of these guests really aren't All Stars in IMO. David I think has said he never even watched the show. You would think someone would watch a seasons or two to see what it is about before playing.


Da'Vonne may be lacking from a performance standpoint, but she does have a big and memorable "All Star" type of personality. David, on the other hand, is not only bad at the game, but a completely dull player to watch.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Probably a pity move since David never got to really play last season. They didn't realize he was so boring/dumb.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JFriday said:


> Probably a pity move since David never got to really play last season. They didn't realize he was so boring/dumb.


yes, but they could have least discovered he'd never even watched the game, _before _he entered the house...twice...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, but they could have least discovered he'd never even watched the game, _before _he entered the house...twice...


He had 2 weeks in quarantine and still couldn't watch it. He says he got bored, fast forwarded to a few evictions, and then gave up. He also had Ovi from last season telling him which seasons to watch and trying to prepare him. Ovi even introduced him to Tyler.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> He had 2 weeks in quarantine and still couldn't watch it. He says he got bored, fast forwarded to a few evictions, and then gave up. He also had Ovi from last season telling him which seasons to watch and trying to prepare him. Ovi even introduced him to Tyler.


yeah, and i'm not attempting to minimize the challenges grodner faced while casting during a pandemic, combined with the struggles to even get the show to air, but come on, just about any other hg from the past 21 seasons would know more about bb than david, and would be closer to an all-star - he didn't even try, and his failure of minimal due diligence is making him painful to watch.

so, final 3? america's favorite?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

In my opinion, this season should have a huge asterisk next to it. Instead of "Big Brother: All-Stars", it should have been called "Big Brother: Pandemic Edition".


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> he didn't even try, and his failure of minimal due diligence is making him painful to watch.


^^^THIS!^^^
... It's crazy that Janelle & Bay got voted out before him. And now he gets to be in jury! I just can't with him!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've arrived at the decision that this should be posted in the thread, but i'm not linking or imbedding video (widely available).

memphis came dangerously close to calling david the "n" word while game-talking to cody, as far as getting out the first syllable. i've watched the video from two different angles, and i'm convinced it happed. there's a change.org petition requesting his ejection from the house.

another video also surfaced (appeared to be from one of his earlier seasons) referring to "*****" - he wasn't talking about trash pandas.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> i've arrived at the decision that this should be posted in the thread, but i'm not linking or imbedding video (widely available).


Thanks for posting. May I ask why you were hesitant to post?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

CBS Says 'Big Brother' Star Memphis Garrett Didn't Say N-Word on Live Feed

Edit: FWIW, I don't hear it. To me it sounds like Memphis is saying David's an idiot but doesn't finish. The same accusation with questionable audio has been made each of the last 2 years. It's like Big Foot sightings always being blurry. The hgs are watched 24/7, the ones that make blatant racist comments are usually caught doing it multiple times rather than once with tin can quality audio.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> another video also surfaced (appeared to be from one of his earlier seasons) referring to "*****" - he wasn't talking about trash pandas.


That's from this season, and he's using the word "*******" talking about Cajuns.

******* - Wikipedia


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Ugh. Memphis won HOH. I would guess David/Kevin nominated. (I don’t care about either, but it makes a boring week.)

Edit: Memphis is not worried about Day so she’s probably safe this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Stylin said:


> Thanks for posting. May I ask why you were hesitant to post?


because the audio isn't clear, and i hadn't seen credible reporting on the subject (and still haven't). if it wasn't what so many heard, what was it?


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for posting as this is where I come for most BB news - even unverified... I only watched 1 vid and I couldn't make it out. If you heard the first syllable "ne" then I have the same question - What did he say? BB says he didn't say it, so I guess it's best to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Thanks for posting as this is where I come for most BB news - even unverified... I only watched 1 vid and I couldn't make it out. If you heard the first syllable "ne" then I have the same question - What did he say? BB says he didn't say it, so I guess it's best to give him the benefit of the doubt.


I think he was saying "an idiot", but it's really hard to tell for sure either way.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Ugh. Memphis won HOH. I would guess David/Kevin nominated. (I don't care about either, but it makes a boring week.)
> 
> Edit: Memphis is not worried about Day so she's probably safe this week.


This has been, for the most part, one of the most boring seasons of BB I can remember.

So disappointing - I was really looking forward to more of an escape. Oh, well...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> This has been, for the most part, one of the most boring seasons of BB I can remember.
> 
> So disappointing - I was really looking forward to more of an escape. Oh, well...


At first, it was frustrating that the others never came together against the group in power, but now it seems like it wouldn't even have mattered because the same group has won HOH for 7 weeks.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

realityboy said:


> At first, it was frustrating that the others never came together against the group in power, but now it seems like it wouldn't even have mattered because the same group has won HOH for 7 weeks.


I think a lot of this was "pre-planned" - alliances were made before they even entered the house.

And that is what is making this boring. At least with all new people, no one would have known each other prior to the game and everything would have been more spontaneous. For example, I would have loved to see Nicole vote to keep Ian and make Dani break the tie - THAT would have been awesome! But Nicole definitely has something pre-arranged with Cody and she won't rock the boat. It sucks. And it is SO boring for us.

Ugh.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Over in the episode thread, I'm seeing lots of talk about how classy Ian was. And on the episode, he was. But leading up to that, he was throwing a tantrum and acting like a spoiled brat. He even admitted that he needed to work on his sportsmanship. They never showed any of that.

Also, Nicole's crying over him was rehearsed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306787765816885248


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> And that is what is making this boring. At least with all new people, no one would have known each other prior to the game and everything would have been more spontaneous. For example, I would have loved to see Nicole vote to keep Ian and make Dani break the tie - THAT would have been awesome! But Nicole definitely has something pre-arranged with Cody and she won't rock the boat. It sucks. And it is SO boring for us.


Even with new people frequently you find out they did know each other outside the house. One woman used to date another contestants aunt a couple years ago. A few women knew each other from modeling or something. One of he biggest issues IMO is more and more they form the large alliances and pick off everyone else (or almost everyone else) before turning on each other.

And I agree Nicole should have voted and made it a tie. Let Dani do her own dirt work. But as each season passes less and less surprises when it comes to the vote. Maybe a hinky vote here or there but for the most part with some exceptions they vote with the house. And the outgoing house guest usually knows it is pointless so they campaign less and less each season it seems.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Ugh. Memphis won HOH. I would guess David/Kevin nominated. (I don't care about either, but it makes a boring week.)
> 
> Edit: Memphis is not worried about Day so she's probably safe this week.


I've been out camping all week with no internet, so just getting caught up. Not sorry that Ian got voted out. I like him his first season, but didn't care for him much this time.

Another HoH for Memphis, wow. I like him. He's not the most exciting player, but some of the stuff he says cracks me up (not the mocking of Ian, but I've commented on that earlier in the thread.) I would love to see David go this week, but from what I saw on Reddit it looks like Day and Kevin are probably going to be nominated. They are both terrible players and when they put their heads together they always come up with the wrong read on any situation. But I like Day and hope she doesn't go home. I don't care whether Kevin goes, but again, would rather see David gone.

Off to catch up more.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Day and Kevin are OTB. Memphis told Kevin that Day using the veto on Kevin last week made it an easy decision to put them up together OTB.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cody, Dani, and Enzo are talking about Xmas and Cody says if she gets HoH she would put Cody and Enzo up so he (Cody) will put her up if he wins HoH. What did Xmas do to make them want her out so soon?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

day & kev are the noms, pov comp tomorrow.


hummingbird_206 said:


> Cody, Dani, and Enzo are talking about Xmas and Cody says if she gets HoH she would put Cody and Enzo up so he (Cody) will put her up if he wins HoH. What did Xmas do to make them want her out so soon?


who knows? let's face it, xmas & dani were always afterthoughts in the alliance, they would be wise to make alternative plans, i can see cody, enzo, ty & memphis rolling to f4 if they keep winning comps.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Memphis told Kevin that Day using the veto on Kevin last week made it an easy decision to put them up together OTB.


Yeah, that's it


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Memphis says his real target is David. He didn’t want to tell anyone until after veto picks. (Memphis, Day, Kevin, Nicole, Dani, & Tyler playing.). Ideally, they’re able to throw it to Kevin or Day.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> day & kev are the noms, pov comp tomorrow.
> ​who knows? let's face it, xmas & dani were always afterthoughts in the alliance, they would be wise to make alternative plans, i can see cody, enzo, ty & memphis rolling to f4 if they keep winning comps.


Dani was pretty central with Nicole & Cody. Of course, she's a loose cannon that will turn on them eventually, and Enzo doesn't care for any of the girls. I'd say Tyler and Christmas were the drag alongs that weren't expected. Ty & Xmas pregamed with Josh & KC and would've been aligned with them if not for Covid. They like Ty, but if Dani/Nicole take a shot at him & Xmas that leaves Cody & Enzo (& Memphis) sitting pretty.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ty won pov (maze comp), cody is already in his ear to keep the noms to save david, memphis still looking to backdoor david, can't wait for the ceremony to see how this plays.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tyler didn't use the veto. Looks like Day is going home this week.

Day still thinks that David flipped his vote and she still trusts Nicole...and Dani. I'd much rather that Day stay than Kevin because she's much more interesting than he is, but don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

David finally did something mildly interesting...last night he started a grease fire on the stove. It flamed up pretty good before cameras went to Stars. He was trying to make french fries.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> David finally did something mildly interesting...last night he started a grease fire on the stove. It flamed up pretty good before cameras went to Stars. He was trying to make french fries.


I'm guessing he started watching a video on how to make fries, got bored with it and turned it off. So here is he making fries having never seen anyone else do it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds down since about 12:30 this morning (7.5 hours now). Supposedly another wall yeller. Day, Enzo, and Kevin heard that Nicole voted Ian out.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> ty won pov (maze comp), cody is already in his ear to keep the noms to save david


It seems to me like Cody is really the one running the house this season. He's in everyone's ear and appears to be in good standing with all the key players.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

prize or power hoh comp with a golf theme, dr. will hosted, dani used her replay power so memphis could compete, and the winner is...cody. 

there were two $5k prizes, tyler got one. enzo volunteered to replace cody as a havenot, xmas picked kev.

did anyone else think dr. will looked a little creepy (too many trips to the dentist)? yeah, i know, it's the l.a. look, but still, the whole time he was on camera i was trying to figure out what was going on.

kev and david are heading to the block (yawn), i'm sure the triple eviction night things will really shake the house up - can't wait!

here's last week's alliance chart that includes the wise guys 1 & 2, plus evicted day:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Is there anyone in this house that anyone actually likes?

I am having a difficult time rooting for anyone...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like Memphis. He has some great observations.

She's messy, but I like Dani.

I'd love to see David gone and/or an Xmas BD this week, but doubt either will happen.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Memphis is an arrogant ass.

Dani is annoying.

Xmas is a lunatic.

David is a terrible gamer.

Ugh - they all stink.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nyny523 said:


> I think Memphis is an arrogant ass.
> 
> Dani is annoying.
> 
> ...


i understand where you're coming from, most of the players i liked are home or in jury. xmas & memphis have been disappointing, and so has dani to a point, but i'm hoping she'll step up as the herd thins and begin to show the game she's capable of. cody is little more than eye candy, and while i like enzo well enough, his game has never been subtle, only power. tyler is likeable, but his head isn't in the game, and nicole? she's playing hard, but not the same as seasons past. kev is flat out annoying.

who's this david guy people keep mentioning?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree that Memphis is arrogant, but out of all of them, I find him the most entertaining. He's not afraid to tell it like it is.

Kevin is too much of a whiner (even worse than Nicole IMO) and David too much of an idiot (despite his 187 IQ) for me to want either to stay around. I'm ok with them both going this week.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Is there anyone in this house that anyone actually likes?
> 
> I am having a difficult time rooting for anyone...


No. BB time for me is reading a book while its on in the background. I've pretty much checked out of this season. I guess I'm not a fan of All Star seasons.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I think Memphis is an arrogant ass.
> 
> Dani is annoying.
> 
> ...


Tyler is pretty genuine. Too nice actually. Glad he didn't use his veto this week. Kevin is a bit to whiney (as is Nicole). But if he somehow were to get to the end I would be fine with him winning. Highly unlikely though.

Hopefully we don't have to deal with "All Stars" anytime soon.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> did anyone else think dr. will looked a little creepy (too many trips to the dentist)? yeah, i know, it's the l.a. look, but still, the whole time he was on camera i was trying to figure out what was going on.


As soon as they showed him my wife said, "Wow, he's barely recognizable!"


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevin had a long convo with Cody starting about 3:00 p.m. until about 3:45. It went well for quite a while (between Stars...damned button boy) and then Kevin totally blew it and sealed his fate. He told Cody the world didn't revolve around Cody and poor Cody for being HoH and having to make tough choices, and then he tried to tell Cody that Cody said 'poor me'. Cody may not be the brightest bulb, but he has enough wattage to call Kevin on this crap talking and trying to make Kevin's words come out of Cody's mouth. If Kevin didn't want to go home then he should have kept his mouth shut. Kevin's for sure going to be Cody's target this week. I actually gained some respect for Cody after how he handled this convo.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Kevin had a long convo with Cody starting about 3:00 p.m. until about 3:45. It went well for quite a while (between Stars...damned button boy) and then Kevin totally blew it and sealed his fate. He told Cody the world didn't revolve around Cody and poor Cody for being HoH and having to make tough choices, and then he tried to tell Cody that Cody said 'poor me'. Cody may not be the brightest bulb, but he has enough wattage to call Kevin on this crap talking and trying to make Kevin's words come out of Cody's mouth. If Kevin didn't want to go home then he should have kept his mouth shut. Kevin's for sure going to be Cody's target this week. I actually gained some respect for Cody after how he handled this convo.


kev must miss day, and wants to spend time with her relaxing (and plotting) in the jury house (kev's not that stupid, either, he must have given up, unless the dr shines some light on this).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> kev must miss day, and wants to spend time with her relaxing (and plotting) in the jury house (kev's not that stupid, either, he must have given up, unless the dr shines some light on this).


My guess is Kevin's frustration just got the better of him. That plus the fact that he really doesn't like Cody just pushed him over the edge and he let loose how he really feels. I'd bet he regrets it, but he said it and knew he couldn't take it back. Especially when Cody called him on it he knew his goose was cooked and he got out of the room pretty quickly. It was worth watching.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cody nom'd david & kev.

cody and enzo had an interesting conversation this morning. when enzo asked cody if he thought dani or nic would target xmas, cody said he knew dani would, and he believed xmas would target dani, too. using the process of elimination to plan out future noms (in case of a triple eviction?), once david is gone, they believe if xmas wins hoh, she'd put up cody and dani, with enzo as renom. cody is now mulling pulling the trigger on an xmas backdoor renom if the pov is used this week. they also discuss carefully dropping subtle hints with xmas and dani about each other, but nothing strong enough to push them to compare notes (this is a dangerous stratagey with dani's wits and xmas's temper).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cody is now backing off his plan to renom xmas should the pov be played. the comp is still under construction in the backyard, so probably late results, but the players are:

cody, david, kev, ty, nic & enzo.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

otev musical chairs pov comp, david won $10k, and the veto winner is...cody.

cody expects dani to push to save david, but he's determined _not _to let that happen, so kev is most likely jurykill...unless cody changes his mind (again), not to mention the hg's are currently po'd that david won the cash, so we'll see.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I forget how OTEV works...did David take the $10K and that meant he was out of the comp? Or did he get to keep playing even though he got the prize. I'm guessing once he took the money he was out, but my memory sucks.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I forget how OTEV works...did David take the $10K and that meant he was out of the comp? Or did he get to keep playing even though he got the prize. I'm guessing once he took the money he was out, but my memory sucks.


if otev with prizes has been done before, i can't remember it, and (of course) it was blacked out on the feeds.  comments along the lines of "he must feel pretty safe to take the money" have been floating around the house...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Got caught up on feeds from last night. Some of my fav moments:
Xmas and Memphis in the HoH (without Cody there) talking about David taking the 10K. They could not understand why someone OTB would not go all out for veto. Memphis calls David an idiot. He apologizes to America for calling David an idiot (but I agree with him, so no apology necessary.)
Cody had to explain to David how bad it looked for Cody to have David not compete all out for the veto since it now looks like Cody told David he's safe. David is so clueless and now has concocted 3 different stories to explain why he took the $. Just like his lie about the power, no one believes his stories about why he took the $.
Xmas told David that as a crossfitter she's really disappointed that he gave up.
Cody later calls David an idiot as did someone else in the room (Dani maybe?) and it now seems that everyone is making very clear to the cameras that they are calling David's game play stupid and not saying David is stupid. Guess production must have said something to them about it since several people are now clarifying their comments about David.
Dani (talking to Cody and Enzo) really wants David out this week and she says Cody told her they would take David out, but now Cody wants Kevin out after their fight and Dani is not happy about it. She says she'll do what Cody wants but that if David puts her up OTB then Cody and Enzo better make sure she doesn't go home. They agree (to her face.)
Enzo didn't know what double tap in Instagram meant (I didn't either, so it was funny to hear the 'kids' explaining it).
Kevin is still being an annoying whiner. 
Cody isn't going to use the veto. I don't really care who goes home because I find both Kevin and David annoying, though for different reasons.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cody and Kevin had a nice convo in the Hoh. Both apologized for their fight. Don't know if either was being 100% sincere, but it was a nice attempt by both guys to make the next few days not so awkward.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Cody and Kevin had a nice convo in the Hoh. Both apologized for their fight. Don't know if either was being 100% sincere, but it was a nice attempt by both guys to make the next few days not so awkward.


they are both such drama queens!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> they are both such drama queens!


It's a reality entertainment show so I'm ok with that. This season has needed way more drama!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I realized why I like Dani. She plays dirty, but she doesn’t pretend to be innocent. Newer players play dirty, but also pander to the audience as if they’re not. It’s partially the influence of Derrick. He’d straight up lie in the DR about what he was doing so he’d look better.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> I realized why I like Dani. She plays dirty, but she doesn't pretend to be innocent. Newer players play dirty, but also pander to the audience as if they're not. It's partially the influence of Derrick. He'd straight up lie in the DR about what he was doing so he'd look better.


dani has _always _been one of my favorite players, the hg i was looking forward to most this all-star season, but it seems she's put her best game on the back burner so far - i can't wait for her to turn up the heat!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I wonder if the triple eviction will be like a DE episode followed by another HOH, Veto, & eviction or if it’ll be BBCanada style. 

BBCanada triple evictions have the HOH nominate 3 people. The hgs vote for one to stay and the other 2 are evicted. It’s chaotic and has led to some truly baffling decisions, but that’s a lot of power for one HOH.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So we just subbed over the weekend to CBS AA (mostly for various Treks and for my daughter to get the Patriots games on CBS). I fired up the live feeds and noticed they all said August 6 on them. That's when the show, or the feeds, started, right?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> I wonder if the triple eviction will be like a DE episode followed by another HOH, Veto, & eviction or if it'll be BBCanada style.
> 
> BBCanada triple evictions have the HOH nominate 3 people. The hgs vote for one to stay and the other 2 are evicted. It's chaotic and has led to some truly baffling decisions, but that's a lot of power for one HOH.


I hate DEs and suspect I'll hate TEs, too. I would rather they just shorten the flow times in a regular week.

I tuned out yesterday when Puppies and Kitties showed up and haven't really checked back in yet. However, I'm starting to hope that they flip the vote and send David out this week and keep mopey Kevin. Even though Kevin annoys me, at least he's playing the game. Earlier I didn't care which of them went home this week, but after David's OTEV debacle and Kevin sacrificing his dignity to grovel to Cody, I've changed my mind.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jlb said:


> So we just subbed over the weekend to CBS AA (mostly for various Treks and for my daughter to get the Patriots games on CBS). I fired up the live feeds and noticed they all said August 6 on them. That's when the show, or the feeds, started, right?


I believe so. The feeds started the night of the premiere. I'm not sure why you're seeing that date now though.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> I wonder if the triple eviction will be like a DE episode followed by another HOH, Veto, & eviction or if it'll be BBCanada style.
> 
> BBCanada triple evictions have the HOH nominate 3 people. The hgs vote for one to stay and the other 2 are evicted. It's chaotic and has led to some truly baffling decisions, but that's a lot of power for one HOH.


since it's a 2-hour live show i doubt it, unless they've got a _lot _of filler ready to air.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Got caught up on feeds from last night. Some of my fav moments:
> Xmas and Memphis in the HoH (without Cody there) talking about David taking the 10K. They could not understand why someone OTB would not go all out for veto. Memphis calls David an idiot. He apologizes to America for calling David an idiot (but I agree with him, so no apology necessary.)
> Cody had to explain to David how bad it looked for Cody to have David not compete all out for the veto since it now looks like Cody told David he's safe. David is so clueless and now has concocted 3 different stories to explain why he took the $. Just like his lie about the power, no one believes his stories about why he took the $.
> Xmas told David that as a crossfitter she's really disappointed that he gave up.
> ...


That's the smartest play David has done in the game, he must realize he has no way of winning, might as well take the 10K.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Veto ceremony was earlier. Cody did not use the veto.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the hg's were shown a video of dr. will - twice - saying they should not only plan two steps ahead, but three, so the triple eviction has basically been revealed to the house (thanks, production, for ruining what little excitement this season _might _have had). 

everyone's anxious, trying to figure out what will happen thursday - fast forward followed by double eviction, or a triple eviction.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Triple Eviction tonight. The feeds are already pretty dull but maybe they will get better once the Committee has to start eating their own?

Dolffie's Alliance Chart for Week 8, Day 58


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only thing interesting about David is you have NO idea what he is gonna do - IF he ever wins anything and gets any power. It would be fun to see him get an HOH during this triple eviction and see what happens. I can't to see them eating their own, already...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

First 2 evictions are complete. Spoilerizing since it's not on the feeds and the show hasn't aired everywhere yet.



Spoiler



Kevin went out first
Memphis won HoH and put up David and Nicole
Xmas won veto and didn't use it
David voted out second (Tyler and Xmas voted to evict Nicole, but Cody, Dani, and Enzo voted to evict David)
Yay, I'm glad David is finally gone. Such a waste of an All Star slot.
Will be very interesting to see who gets the next HoH and who isvoted out next! I'd be happy with Enzo or Xmas going home.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

For the 3rd eviction


Spoiler



Tyler is HoH
Noms are Nicole and Dani
Tyler wins Veto
Tyler doesn't use the Veto


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

3rd person evicted is 


Spoiler



Dani


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

after the live triple tonight, the new hoh is...cody.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nicole is the only Have Not this week. She's been having anxiety issues and wanted Xanax, but looks like they haven't given it to her.

She's scared about sleeping in the HN room by herself. All of the other HG's are willing to rotate sleeping in the HN room with her.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The only thing interesting about David is you have NO idea what he is gonna do - IF he ever wins anything and gets any power. It would be fun to see him get an HOH during this triple eviction and see what happens. I can't to see them eating their own, already...


And yet he wasn't the worst player this season. Kevin was on the block most the season and never won a Veto. All he did all season was whine. At least David walked out with 10K.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

JFriday said:


> And yet he wasn't the worst player this season. Kevin was on the block most the season and never won a Veto. All he did all season was whine. At least David walked out with 10K.


It didn't do him any good, but Kevin did win one veto. It was the endurance one before Kaysar got evicted.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevin whining did drive me bats, but he was a much better player than David. Kevin tried he just aligned with the wrong people at the beginning and there was no coming back for him. But he definitely tried.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nominations today. Most likely will be Xmas and Tyler.

Xmas cried herself to sleep last night in the HN room keeping Nicole company. Nicole is not impressed (she's told Cody multiple times she hates Xmas now.) This morning Xmas came downstairs and threw herself into Memphis' arms and cried for several minutes. To his credit, Memphis was very comforting but I don't think he ever asked her why she was upset.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it's being speculated the "goof" before the second eviction (triple eviction graphics giveaway behind julie) may have influenced the vote to save nicole. the first two votes by ty & xmas were to send nicole packing, then enzo voted to evict david (what memphis & cody wanted) - did enzo change his vote last minute due to the reveal?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

noms are xmas & ty, xmas is the target.

if the pov is used, the renom choices are mempis, enzo, or nicole, and since cody wants an easy f2 win against nicole, it would probably be memphis or enzo.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

My guess is Memphis would go up as a pawn with Ty being voted out if Christmas wins veto. Cody is following Derrick’s playbook, and I assume he’ll want to go to the final 3 with a goat (Victoria/Nicole) and a loyal partner that will choose him but that he can beat (Cody/Enzo) just like Derrick did. The only excitement left will be to see if Christmas/Tyler can spoil his plans.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cody won pov.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I know they all want Xmas out, but they'd better take the opportunity to evict Tyler since he's much more capable of winning comps that Xmas.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

CBS rescheduled football for Monday, but I don’t think they’ve rescheduled Big Brother yet. My guess is Tuesday at 8pm.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think Monday at 10 is still in play. (Wouldn’t have to reschedule at all for the West Coast.)

I know this is a BB thread but man, does ESPN get screwed here.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312895939103858693


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I know they all want Xmas out, but they'd better take the opportunity to evict Tyler since he's much more capable of winning comps that Xmas.


Looks like the target has changed to Tyler.

Cody keeps trying to get Nicole pumped to win the next HoH, but she keeps whining that she really wants to win but he's putting too much pressure on her. I do not know how he keeps his patience with her. I'd lose it.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Not a habitual live feeds watcher...but watching over the weekend...

why do the feeds stop intermittently so often (displaying a standard wallpaper and playing the BB theme?).

Doesn’t seem to be about strategic black out of challenges or other on-air content... doesn’t seem to be bad behavior... many times they are in the middle of nothing and boom, camera go off for 1-3 minutes... 

Also, many times the thumbnails are populated, but when I try to select a live feed, I get an error message that playback has problems...

Is this behavior typical?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I hope Nicole doesn't get dragged to the end with people thinking she will be easy to beat. Her argument of being a previous winner and thus having a target on her back could be big. It's part of why Sandra won Survivor twice.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i don't believe the remaining ladies have much time left before being sent to jury, cody would probably take enzo to f2 if given the chance, and would likely win as it stands now.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Not a habitual live feeds watcher...but watching over the weekend...
> 
> why do the feeds stop intermittently so often (displaying a standard wallpaper and playing the BB theme?).
> 
> ...


I don't get the error message so I'm not sure what's causing that. The stars/music is the censoring for this year. It can be a little excessive. I think they're slightly over cautious this year. Also, it could be due to a conversation on another camera. They block all 4.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

as expected, pov not used, final noms are xmas & ty, with ty going to jury (as of today).

enzo, cody, & later nicole, aren't pleased with xmas appearing so happy and comfortable while on the block, her lack of campaigning, or her pov ceremony speech - she made mention of "good tv" three times.

memphis injured his foot/ankle (tendon?) jumping in the pool and saw the medic, something to keep in mind if there's an endurance comp on the horizon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tyler is campaigning a lot today. Yesterday he talked to Nicole when they were laying by the pool. Nicole told him she wanted both him and Xmas out...it was pretty funny. Tyler's pitch is that Memphis and Xmas are a tight pair and if they keep Tyler then it will be the 4 vs 1 (Nic, Cody, Enzo and Tyler) against Memphis, but if they keep Xmas it will be 3 vs 2. I don't think they are going to keep Tyler, but I give him credit for trying.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am curious... Those of you who actively participate here in the live feeds...

Are you actually watching the live feeds and posting what you are observing here? Or are you gathering news about the live feeds from podcasts, BB forums and websites and YouTube and discussing the news from the live feeds here?

I have been watching the live feeds and watched Christmas sleeping/napping and talking to herself a bit... Nicole clipping her toenails... and Enzo showering over the weekend... LOL...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I watch the feeds. Often I'm not watching live but I do watch the feeds. The CBS site can be very difficult to time shift, but it can be done.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I watch the feeds. Often I'm not watching live but I do watch the feeds. The CBS site can be very difficult to time shift, but it can be done.


When you say you watch the feeds, but not live.... How is that done? Is there a site that you can watch the feeds time shifted?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> When you say you watch the feeds, but not live.... How is that done? Is there a site that you can watch the feeds time shifted?


You should be able to flashback to any time on the CBS website. In years past, there was a better app to use (BBVIEWER), but I don't think he got it to work this year and made it an extension in Chrome instead. I haven't tried it this year.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

MikeekiM said:


> When you say you watch the feeds, but not live.... How is that done? Is there a site that you can watch the feeds time shifted?


You can time shift on the live feeds window on CBS All Access. On the right hand side of the screen there is a tab called "Flashback" and you can go to any date and time since the feeds started. You can also click on the progress bar on the bottom of the windows to scroll back in the previous 24 hours.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> You should be able to flashback to any time on the CBS website. In years past, there was a better app to use (BBVIEWER), but I don't think he got it to work this year and made it an extension in Chrome instead. I haven't tried it this year.


I tried BBViewer at the beginning of the season and it didn't work as well as the crappy All Access site so I ditched it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I tried BBViewer at the beginning of the season and it didn't work as well as the crappy All Access site so I ditched it.


CBS changed something this year, and it didn't work right. I think CBS is always trying to block it, but he usually finds a way. Liquid8d (BBViewer creator) made a Chrome extension, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> CBS changed something this year, and it didn't work right. I think CBS is always trying to block it, but he usually finds a way. Liquid8d (BBViewer creator) made a Chrome extension, but I haven't tried it.


Sorry I wasn't clear, I tried the BBViewer Chrome Extension at the start of this season and it was crap. Tried it with both Chrome and Edge browsers and neither worked very well. I'd used it a few years ago before it was the extension and it worked great.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here are the alliances following the triple eviction:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds are back.

HoH is 


Spoiler



Nicole


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Feeds are back.
> 
> HoH is
> 
> ...


Well, this just got interesting. Cody for sure going up.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Memphis and Xmas will be going on the block with Memphis being the target. 

All season Memphis has criticized people on the block together hanging out together and being best buds. I'll be interested to see how he treats Xmas.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nicole won pov, noms are set, memphis is jurykill unless enzo makes a push for him to stay (unlikely).


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yawn.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

see, this is going to hurt them if they keep nicole around


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nicole is SO annoying. Wait until she gets out and sees that all her sponsors dropped her!!!

I don't even care who wins anymore. I just want it to be over.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i can't see nicole winning against cody, and while i'd vote for her over enzo, i'm not sure this jury would.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i can't see nicole winning against cody, and while i'd vote for her over enzo, i'm not sure this jury would.


At this point, I think it is Cody's to lose, although some of the jury chat was definitely pro-Enzo.

I don't think anyone else can win.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i would say go ahead and cut cody the check, but xmas is still in the house, and it's possible for her to win comps - she's the only variable left.

enzo is well-liked by the jury, but imho, i agree, cody wins against anyone left.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Nicole is SO annoying. Wait until she gets out and sees that all her sponsors dropped her!!!


I actually feel kind of bad for her. The first two times she played she was a popular player who was very well liked by the fans. She's going to be in for a rude awakening when she leaves the house. She may consider it worth it if she wins the money, but if she loses, she'll probably go into a deep depression.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I guess I haven't been visiting the correct sites. What is everyone's problem with Nicole this year? Enough for a Sponsor to drop her?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

dimented said:


> I guess I haven't been visiting the correct sites. What is everyone's problem with Nicole this year? Enough for a Sponsor to drop her?


IIRC it was her insensitive remarks about Ian and how he copes with his autism a few weeks ago.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Memphis made fun of Ian rocking and Nicole laughed.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Nicole is SO annoying. Wait until she gets out and sees that all her sponsors dropped her!!!
> 
> I don't even care who wins anymore. I just want it to be over.


My wife and I are fans of the show. This season, me not so much. My daughters started watching with us and continue to but for me it's just background noise while a read a book.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

This has been the first season ever that I have completely lost all interest in.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> My wife and I are fans of the show. This season, me not so much. My daughters started watching with us and continue to but for me it's just background noise while a read a book.


With tonight's show we will be 4 episodes behind. In some seasons past we would catch up on the weekend. Neither of us was that interested. We read here and Jokers and know what is going on but watching the show itself this year? Yawn.

We might still fast forward through it at some point.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'll admit, this is the first season i've gone days before watching thursday's live eviction, it's happened at least twice - usually, i pause it for 15 minutes then begin watching so i'm caught up to live by the closing credits.

i've been know to fast forward through most of sunday night's ep (now monday), since i'm generally ahead of the broadcast using the live feeds.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BB hasn't had a good season for awhile. It's like they form one big alliance that dominates. It was better when they had 2 alliances that went back and forth. That's what's been missing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> BB hasn't had a good season for awhile. It's like they form one big alliance that dominates. It was better when they had 2 alliances that went back and forth. That's what's been missing.


This exactly. They need to shake up the game next season so one alliance can't dominate. The one impressive thing is that someone from the alliance kept winning HoH and they were able to maintain the alliance throughout the game. if someone else, early on, won an HoH, it could have shaken things up. Also, there was this big fear of making a big move and the couple of people who said they'd try it, like Dani, ended up backing down in the end. Dani could have changed the whole game if she thought it through while she was HoH and didn't do it. Dumb play on her part.

Cody will probably win this game with doing VERY little interesting, just sitting back and letting the game happen while being part of the main alliance. The biggest problem to this season is that once we knew who HoH was going to be we could predict the whole rest of the week.

I'd love to see them split up the house into teams a la Survivor. Then it forces TWO alliances. And it would be an interesting dynamic in that the two teams would be living with each other (unlike Survivor were they live on different beaches.)


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bring back America voting people out


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I'd love to see them split up the house into teams a la Survivor. Then it forces TWO alliances.


I think they may need to do something drastic like this if they want the show to be interesting again. To me, Survivor has remained very compelling even after all these years. BB, on the other hand, has become rather dull. The show is set up in a way that basically encourages the players to play it safe and avoid getting blood on their hands. While this may be a strategy that gets you far in the game, it not fun to watch at all.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I think they may need to do something drastic like this if they want the show to be interesting again. To me, Survivor has remained very compelling even after all these years. BB, on the other hand, has become rather dull. The show is set up in a way that basically encourages the players to play it safe and avoid getting blood on their hands. While this may be a strategy that gets you far in the game, it not fun to watch at all.


I think Survivor has evolved while BB has devolved. There was a time when Survivor would have one main alliance that they'd ride through the game (usually along tribal lines) but over time, players have realized it's better for their game to actually form alliances ad hoc on a week to week basis. I think something like that needs to evolve here. That's why I like the team concept, with two defined teams. Maybe they give each team their own "dorm" so they stay together.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The need to do SOMETHING.

I would always look forward to BB, but this season has REALLY sucked. I think a big part of it is that so much strategy was done before the game even started, which gave a bunch of people an unfair advantage. At least when everyone is a stranger, you have to build your alliances from scratch.

But yeah - they need to shake it up.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

imho, one of the biggest problems is _*any *_returning players, whether it be coaches, half the hg's, or an entire cast. sure, all-stars is nice every now and then, when they don't have to dig so deep due to a pandemic.

people complain about newbie casts, but this is what you get with experienced players - boring. there's no way for a newbie to be prepared for living inside the house no matter how many seasons they've watched, and this inexperience is partly what creates drama.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I think a big part of it is that so much strategy was done before the game even started ...


So who was rumored to be working together before the game even began? I thought I read that Cody and Nicole had a pre-game alliance. Any others?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> People complain about newbie casts, but this is what you get with experienced players - boring. there's no way for a newbie to be prepared for living inside the house no matter how many seasons they've watched, and this inexperience is partly what creates drama.


I agree with you to a certain extent, but it seems like even new players have now realized that the best strategy is just to lay low and not rock the boat.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

enzo won hoh, but the real power this week is the pov.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

A few years ago (maybe more then a few) the started off with teams that BB picked. We don't need coaches either. Seems something like that would starve off all these mega alliances. That and few or NO returning house guests. I get why they had to do it this year. But I would be happy if they took a few years off from All Stars and many returning guests.

It is so formulaic the last bunch of season. Mega alliance with half the house guest in it. After a couple of weeks of picking off non team members they start talking like they are going to make a move. But they never do. Another week another HOH for the alliance. More speculation of back dooring an alliance member. But they still don't. Completely boring and predictable. I think we are 5 episodes behind at this point. Maybe watch the last one since that had the jury house. We have never gone over a week behind.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Early today there was a luxury comp. Nicole won $10K.

Noms are Xmas and Nicole. When the cameras came back Xmas was in the shower. Nicole commented to Enzo and Cody in the kitchen that Xmas was as mad as Nicole had ever seen her. Enzo commented that he thought he and Xmas would get into a fight sometime soon.

Enzo got some canned crab meat in his HoH basket and Cody is making crab cakes.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And Cody won veto. Yawn.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Enzo and Cody just told the story of what happened when the wall yeller outed that Nicole voted out Ian. Day was on the hammock and ran into the house and threw her arms around David and apologized. Can't believe button boy let us hear about it...he must have been sleeping on the job.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yesterday after winning Veto, Cody was in the photo room by himself talking to the cameras. One thing he mentioned was that he did the right thing throwing the HoH to Enzo this week. He said it was a risk, but he was glad he had done it. Why would Cody throw the F4 HoH? Everyone competes in the F3 HoH so I'm not sure why he threw it?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yesterday after winning Veto, Cody was in the photo room by himself talking to the cameras. One thing he mentioned was that he did the right thing throwing the HoH to Enzo this week. He said it was a risk, but he was glad he had done it. Why would Cody throw the F4 HoH? Everyone competes in the F3 HoH so I'm not sure why he threw it?


If he wins HOH, he doesn't vote this week. Nicole & Enzo might evict each other over Christmas.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> If he wins HOH, he doesn't vote this week. Nicole & Enzo might evict each other over Christmas.


I didn't think of that. Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Quiet. What's beennhappening


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the last two weeks on the feeds are generally quiet, even when the season hasn't been as boring as this one.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yesterday after winning Veto, Cody was in the photo room by himself talking to the cameras. One thing he mentioned was that he did the right thing throwing the HoH to Enzo this week. He said it was a risk, but he was glad he had done it. Why would Cody throw the F4 HoH? Everyone competes in the F3 HoH so I'm not sure why he threw it?


Just watched the HoH episode. Wow, Cody was PO'd that Enzo didn't help him make sure Xmas didn't win the HoH. I missed that on the feeds. Wonder if all of that was blacked out and that's why I didn't catch it? Or could be I just missed it. The feeds have been down so much this season that I doubt that I'll ever pay to watch them again.

Also thought it was interesting that they didn't show Xmas spending 2 days crying...or maybe that's another episode? I don't watch every TV episode.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Christmas comes across MUCH better on the show than the feeds. Frankly, they all do.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Xmas went home (as expected).
Nicole won the first round of the HoH. It was a spinning rope endurance. Enzo was first out.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I haven't been watching the feeds much. Have Enzo and Nicole discussed the fact that they will lose to Cody if they take him to the final two?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I haven't been watching the feeds much. Have Enzo and Nicole discussed the fact that they will lose to Cody if they take him to the final two?


Don't know if they've discussed it. But Enzo has told Moo-Lawn that he knows he's in big trouble. He knows that Cody and Nicole will take each other. He has only himself to blame.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Don't know if they've discussed it. But Enzo has told Moo-Lawn that he knows he's in big trouble. He knows that Cody and Nicole will take each other. He has only himself to blame.


If Cody truly did throw the last HoH so he could evict Christmas, that was an amazing move. You know you've played a great game when you can throw it and still feel secure that Enzo won't put you up.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gweempose said:


> If Cody truly did throw the last HoH so he could evict Christmas, that was an amazing move. You know you've played a great game when you can throw it and still feel secure that Enzo won't put you up.


I think it was more Cody was confident that he (or Nicole) would win veto. But yeah.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

gweempose said:


> If Cody truly did throw the last HoH so he could evict Christmas, that was an amazing move. You know you've played a great game when you can throw it and still feel secure that Enzo won't put you up.


The way he was whining I don't think it he threw anything.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

JFriday said:


> The way he was whining I don't think it he threw anything.


Think what you like, he told the cameras (and Derrick) that he threw the HoH. His goal was to make sure Xmas didn't win HoH. He was angry that Enzo didn't help him achieve that goal, and I don't blame him for being upset. Enzo is an idiot.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Think what you like, he told the cameras (and Derrick) that he threw the HoH. His goal was to make sure Xmas didn't win HoH. He was angry that Enzo didn't help him achieve that goal, and I don't blame him for being upset. Enzo is an idiot.


That's not the definition of throwing a competition. He went after the target knowing he's probably box himself in too. Throwing it would have been going out with disregard for who won, it was smart that one of them stayed away and stayed safe if the ultimate goal was to get Xmas. He just wanted it to be him that remained. I think he's played the best game and should win but I think Nicole and Enzo know that and won't take him if they are final HOH.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cody won the second part of the HoH comp. Enzo said Cody destroyed him in the comp.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's a tally of the accomplishments of each of the f3, and a brief convo with pre-jury evicted hg's (bbn):








*Janelle:* Are any of you guys surprised to see that final 3?
*Bayleigh:* Not at all.
*Janelle:* We knew Cody had a million alliances and Nicole wasn't a threat. No one wanted to waste an HOH on her.
The only thing Cody did wrong is he has his hand in too many cookie jars.
*Nicole A:* That's more so a bitter juror issue and not a Cody issue.
*Kaysar:* He let people do his dirty work He's never sat on the block. It worked out for him.
*Bayleigh:* Nicole hasn't made any game moves. But since she decided to ride Cody's coattails, I don't think anyone is going to vote for her.
*Nicole A:* She didn't need to start playing the game. And when she did need to she started.
*Kaysar:* It's hard to play a game when you're floating the whole way.
*Keesha:* Cody (had the best overall strategy). He is a good game-layer
*Kaysar:* Cody's best game move was securing that first HOH. That set the stage for the season.
*Bayleigh:* Enzo made it to the end of the game and he wasn't even a member of The Committee.
*Nicole A:* That's a huge testament to his social game.
*Janelle:* Enzo played a really great game, start to finish.
*Keesha:* Enzo is the most likable from this Final 3.
*Janelle:* If the jury is thinking like we're thinking, Enzo could win.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

First time in a long time... I won't stay up and watch who wins and worry about it being spoiled for me tomorrow.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321558750885408768


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Who's watching live? I say Cody takes Enzo.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not 'watching' since I'm on west coast time, but following along on Joker's updates. I think Cody will take Nicole.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wrong.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

He did the right thing. And I believe Nicole would have taken Cody. That jury better not be bitter!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Ohhh, Nicole is still pissed as she sits with the jury.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone up for BB Canada this spring? If so, I'd join the thread.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

A predictable end to a predictable and boring season. Cody played a great game, though. One of the overall best performances the show has ever seen.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cody wins 9-0 and Day is AFH. I’m happy with both results. Not a great season but was a good distraction for me.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i actually enjoyed tonight's finale, probably my favorite, in spite of the recurring boredom of the season!

so happy that day won america's favorite, she was all-in, while tyler expressed regrets - it was earned and deserved.

cody, imho, played the all-around best game of big brother i've ever seen. sure, a lot has to do with it being an all-star season, but it was nice to have a break from the routine nastiness and drama that can cloud a season (even seen with celebrity bb) - congrats to cody!


----------

